
Tell HN: How to Easily Add the WebExtensions Build of UBlock Origin to Firefox - kibwen
For those of you using Nightly Firefox, you&#x27;ll notice that development has proceeded enough that addons incompatible with WebExtensions are now disabled by default (at least, that&#x27;s true for me; they may be staggering the rollout). I noticed that my old version of uBlock Origin was no longer working, though the page at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gorhill&#x2F;uBlock&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Firefox-WebExtensions notes that a WebExtensions version is under development. If, like me, you had no idea that addons.mozilla.org even offered a development channel for addons, then here&#x27;s how you can install the new version today: go to the uBlock Origin page on AMO ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;ublock-origin&#x2F; ), scroll all the way to the bottom, expand &quot;Development Channel&quot;, and use the button there to add it to Firefox.
======
pestaa
Thanks! I wasn't happy about being stuck with the original AdBlock.

Now, let's wait till WebExtensions API reaches feature parity with the old
plugins. Vim addons are not yet able to open links in new tabs.

But Firefox is my favorite browser again.

